# WE ARE HOME!!! New pup with us!!!!!



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">_</span>Well..."whew" we are home!!!!!







I can't even begin to tell you what the last few days have been like!!!!
First of all, we got through Thanksgiving with the family








The thought of getting to go to Charlotte's and get my new baby pulled me through!








Saturday morning we took off to her house...(she lives in the middle of "Nowhere Oklahoma"!!!)
Her house was alive with the glorious sounds of fluff butts...LOTS of fluffbutts!!!!







I was in pure heaven!!! She had fluff kidz EVERYWHERE! (and tiny pups in every corner!)
Brinkley was so overwhelmed I don't think he really knew what to do. I was very pleased with his manners. He didn't snark until one snarked at him. I was proud of my baby. My skin kids did very well too...they were threatened with their lives before we got there...but they acted GREAT and were very gentle and sweet with all the dogs.
Hubby and kids picked Neyland out from the two pups. One came right to them and was real sweet and lovey, the other one kept hiding under the bed. We definetely did not need a shy pup. We needed one that would give Brink a run for his money...and we sure got him!







I did make it out of Charlotte's with only one pup, although my kids made her lots of offers. I think they even offered her fifty cents for her Sugar girl. She was a sweety...







I know Charlotte got tired of me asking "Which one is this?"







If I had another hour or so there, I probably could have been able to tell them all apart...but that was a LOT of fluffy white faces!
Anyway...hubby finally drug me out of there. She had another couple coming to get the second pup, so we wanted to be gone before they got there anyway.

So, down the road we went, and Neyland instantly threw up about 10 minutes down the road.







We cleaned it up and gave him some Nutrical and he was fine....but Brink was NOT amused. He would absolutely NOT let the pup touch him. He was particularly mad at me and gave me lots of "looks" and finally made his way to the back of the van to pout in his crate.







Hubby and the kids and I traded off with Neyland for the next six hours back into Arkansas so Brinkley would not feel so "betrayed" by momma...









FINALLY...we got back to the hotel and settled in...
The fun began!!!








This little pup has a LOT of spunk and he was not backind down to Brink!








They made a race track through the hotel room and had a blast playing chase when the kids would get out of Neyland's face!







Brink had fun, even though he wouldn't admit it.
Neyland slept in the crate while Brink slept with us. I got up several times to take him to the potty pad. He did very well for such a young tot.
Today in the car was somewhat better...and since being home it has been "so-so" between the two of them.
I think Brinkley will adjust and be just fine when he realizes the little snow ball is not going anywhere.







_

Ok, so I KNOW you all want some pictures...I had to weed through A LOT of them...and I have more that have some of Charlotte's fluffs on them. I will add them in the post she started...
I will have to add these in a few posts...so be patient...more are coming...













A few more...
One of Brinkley and a few when we got home and Neyland had to get in his play pen while we unloaded...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG!!! The pics are great. That last one is to totally die for... that is too precious for words!!!! I'm so glad everything worked out so well.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Wow! He is a darling. I especially love the next to the last one showing his little baby blue halter. Great pictures.


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

congrats with the new puppy! it must have been soooooo exciting. makes ME want to go get another one... :x & i got leise in august.. haha.. at this rate i'll have an apt full of malteses... YOUR PUPPY IS ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL! he looks like such a sweetheart~! i hope he brings you and your family all the joy in this world :] good luck~!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Ohh he's adorable. Congratulations


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

PRECIOUS!!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Traci, you must be over the moon. Neyland is so adorable and Brinkley looks like he's doing OK, too! I'm so glad that the weekend was OK and that you enjoyed the time at Charlotte's. I had to chuckle about Neyland throwing up 10 minutes down the road. I trust that was the only puking incident!? Are you going to keep Neyland in an x-pen or crate while you are all at work and school? Does Brink have the run of the house?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks for all the pictures! Cute!! Keep us updated on how the two are getting along!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> Traci, you must be over the moon. Neyland is so adorable and Brinkley looks like he's doing OK, too! I'm so glad that the weekend was OK and that you enjoyed the time at Charlotte's. I had to chuckle about Neyland throwing up 10 minutes down the road. I trust that was the only puking incident!? Are you going to keep Neyland in an x-pen or crate while you are all at work and school? Does Brink have the run of the house?[/B]



Thank goodness that was the only puking incident...







With six hours looming ahead of us that day and 6 more the next...that was not a good first sign.







But it must have just been some adjustment to the car and nerves. He was fine after that.

Neyland will stay in a play pen (made by Kallie/Katcher's mom's directions!









Brink has run of the front of the house...
Neyland is a good whiner/crier....







None of us can stand to hear him cry...







He will be just as spoiled as Brink unfortunately.  

Anyway, I sure don't trust Brink with him yet, and I am not real sure about the cats...so for a bit he may go in the closed up crate (for lab sized dog) while we are gone, and the play pen when we are home. He is so tiny...I just want to make sure all is well while I am at work. I hate leaving him as it is. When I brought Brinkley home is was summer, so I had several weeks with him to help him adjust and make sure he was ok. Luckily I am just a few blocks away, so I can zip home on my lunch or plan time.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

WOW!! You sure picked the right one.... he's C U T E!!








His little blue harness is adorable.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Omg!! :lol: What a cutie!!!







How exciting, congrats!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> WOW!! You sure picked the right one.... he's C U T E!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks...it is a cat harness...


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Aww what a cutie, he is absolutely adorable!







I am so happy for you.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh Traci!! I've been waiting all weekend for you to get back and post about Neyland!! He is too precious







Adore all these pics and I can't wait to see more! I'm sure cutie pie Brink will adjust soon







I remember the first few days after we got Tic, and Peanut would stop by Tic's crate every once in a while to check if the new guy had gone back to wherever he came from yet


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

Congrats Traci he is adorabl3e . Now the real fun begins .. you will have alot of joy watching the 2 of them play , He is just a cutie pie!!!!!!~ Denise


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

wow, i am so happy for you traci!!







even though this whole new username thing will take some getting used to..









congratulations. looks like you have some fun days ahead of you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Traci< I am happy for you. He is sooo cute, how old is he and how much does he weigh? What does your husband think of him?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> Traci< I am happy for you. He is sooo cute, how old is he and how much does he weigh? What does your husband think of him?[/B]



He is just shy of 12 weeks...but you would think he is 6 months! He is a smart little thing!!!!








Charlotte said the momma weaned them really early, so he was more than ready to leave the nest.









Charlotte weighed them just before I came last week and they were both right around 2.5 pounds. 
He is SO tiny compared to monster Brinkley weighing in at 9+ pounds!







The kids keep saying how Brinkley has grown this weekend, and it is just that he seems so much bigger in comparison to Neyland who is soooooo tiny.

Hubby adores him. We all feel a little sorry for Brink, so we are trying to make extra efforts towards him, although it is hard with a needy, tiny, little bundle of love. Neyland gets passed around from lap to lap a lot so we make sure Brink gets attention, especially from me. But he is gonna have to get used to it sooner or later b/c I will the primary care giver of both of them....


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

oh boy! great pics, you'll have your hands full now


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh my gosh!







Soooooo cute!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Traci, he is definitely a cutie pie and what a wonderful name. Give your husband a message from me. Go Vols.







Julia


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

HE IS DARLING!"!!!!!! Congratulations. I want another one sooo bad








Enjoy your boys, what a joy!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i'm officially LIME GREEN WITH ENVY!!!! he is just precious!!! brinkley looks like he's not sure what to make of the new kid, but i think in time, he'll lure him into his nest of mischief and devious tricks!!

noselicks to brinkley, who the buttercup feels needs extra lub right now, xoxoxoxo

ann marie and the "i will awlways wub you bestest, bwinkley!" buttercup


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Aww he is absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

He is adorable. The pictures are great. Looking forward to more updates and pictures as you all get used to the new arrival. Congratulations! I would love another but it isn't in the cards for now, so I'll enjoy your posts and pictures.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Traci--how exciting! I am so glad the journey went well. Littel Neyland is ADORABLE!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks for sharing pictures with us! Neyland is sooo cute!!







Congratulations!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

He is so cute!!


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

Congrats Traci!!! You have 2 precious little fur babies to play with your 2 pretty children. I'll bet they are so excited. I know you are!

Don't forget to post the christmas pictures.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

OMG Neyland is SO CUTE!!!







I cannot believe he is home already! It seems like just yesterday you were thinking about getting a puppy







This is so exciting! How is everyone sleeping? I remember those first nights I was up ALL night thinking I couldn't wait until morning to play with the puppy








Enjoy!!!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I was thinking about you all day Sat.!! The pics are great ,but how could they not be when you have such adorable models







Im glad the trip went well and all is safe.Now the fun begins,I cant wait to hear all the Brinkster & Neyland stories and antics!







:chili
The pics of all the fluffbutts & your kids were awesome.Your skin kids as well as your fluffbutts are adorable.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Neyland is just too cute for words! What an adventure your family has been on for the past few days!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am so happy for you and your family. I am sure your new pup will fit right in!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

congrats!! you so lucky...


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Neyland is adorable and make me KELLY green with envy!!


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

> OMG!!! The pics are great. That last one is to totally die for... that is too precious for words!!!! I'm so glad everything worked out so well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, he is soooo cute !!!! ur story was so exciting....


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

The first time I got my dog, we had to travel about 12 hours there to get him, then 12 hours back STAIGHT! The trip to get him felt like an eternity, but it was all worth it when I finally got to hold him. =] I'm sure you felt that way about your new addition to the family too! Can't wait to see more pics you have later on! =]


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

Oh my gosh, Neyland is adorable!!!







Such a cute little guy!! I'm so happy for you! Congratulations!!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Congrats!!! I'm so happy for you. (Still jealous you got to go to Charlotte's house.) The pics are great...more more more PLEASE!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> The pics are great...more more more PLEASE!![/B]


I know, right! I keep coming back to this thread just to see the pics!! :lol:


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Congrats!!! Neyland is such a cutie







!!! Keep us updated on how Brink is adjusting since I always think about getting another one.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

New pictures in this thread....Playtime thread....

I am sure there will be more soon...
I need to work on a new siggy/avatar tonight...


----------

